# Jobwechsel - eine schwierige Entscheidung



## MaxDan (15 Mai 2021)

Hallo Community,

in diesem Beitrag geht es um eine persönliche Entscheidung. Trotzdem würde ich gern meine Fragen an euch stellen, weil ich hier immer sehr gut beraten war.
Jetzige Situation: Ich arbeite seit 5 Jahren als SPS-Programmierer bei einem Dienstleister. Die Atmosphäre in der Firma ist super, Geschäftsleitung ist völlig in Ordnung. Die Projekte sind anspruchsvoll und vielseitig, und die Arbeit mach Spaß. Das einzige Problem liegt in der hohen Reisebereitschaft. Ihr wisst ja, als Programmierer bei einem Dienstleister ist man nur bei der Softwarevorbereitung im Büro, sonst bei der Erstinbetriebnahme sowie Wiederinbetriebnahme auswärts, was in der Praxis eine Reiseanteil von ca. 70% bedeutet. Erwähnenswert ist, dass ich eine Familie mit Kindern habe, was es auf Dauer mega schwierig macht.
Momentan liegt mir ein Angebot vor. Vorteile des Angebots sind:


Bessere Vergütung (1000 Euro brutto mehr im Monat)
Tarifvertrag mit 35 Stunden/Woche & 30 Tage Urlaub
Viel bessere Work-Life-Balance, da keine Überstunden und keine Reisen vorgesehen sind.
Nachteile sind:


50-Minuten Fahrt zur Arbeit.
Ein langweiliger Alltag, da man den ganzen Tag am Rechner sitzt, was für einen SPS-Programmierer gar nicht üblich ist.
Die Aufgaben sind alles andere als spannend. Dazu gehört nur die Softwareänderungen umzusetzen (bloß eintippen), was man als Service Ingenieur vom Entwicklungsteam bekommt, außerdem ab und zu kaputte anlagenteile austauschen!
Fast keine Erfahrung zu sammeln, weil sobald man die zu betreuenden Anlagen kennengelernt hat, wird es fast nichts neues geben!
Nun zu meinen Fragen:


Würdet ihr einen solchen Jobwechsel eingehen?
Welche Möglichkeiten kennt ihr, um die Reisebereitschaft zu verringern (max 30%) ohne die Erfahrung und den Programmierungsspaß zu Opfern. Mir ist nur eine Option bekannt, und zwar zu einem Maschinenbauer zu wechseln, wo man nur bei Wiederinbetriebnahme unterwegs wäre.
Ich wäre für jeden Tipp dankbar!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 Mai 2021)

Kaufmännisches rechnet sich der Wechsel nicht, fast zwei Sunden
Wege Zeit und dann noch die Fahrtkosten, das musst du mit einfließen 
lassen. Wenn dir schon vor Antritt deines Jobˋs dieser zu langweilig ist, 
du den Stress durch das fahren mit einrechnest, ist dieses den Wohlbefinden 
auch nicht zuträglich, wahrscheinlich wird deine Work-Life Balance nicht 
wirklich besser.


----------



## Blockmove (15 Mai 2021)

MaxDan schrieb:


> Nun zu meinen Fragen:
> 
> 
> Würdet ihr einen solchen Jobwechsel eingehen?
> ...



So ein Job wäre für mich der Graus. Monotonie und fast ne Stunde Wegzeit. Nein Danke.

Alternative:
Viele große Produktionsbetriebe haben einen eigenen Maschinenbau und / oder Abteilungen für Änderung und Umbauten.
Ist natürlich schwer da reinzukommen, da die Jobs natürlich auch intern gefragt sind.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## JSEngineering (15 Mai 2021)

Mon,

wie die anderen beiden schon geschrieben haben, wäre der Wechsel vermutlich nicht von Vorteil für Dich... was man schon aus Deinen persönlichen Kritikpunkten ablesen kann.

Wenn Du sagst, der Chef ist in Ordnung und die Atmospäre super ist, vielleicht kann man ja innerhalb der Firma eine Lösung finden, indem man offen darüber spricht.
Beispiel: Ein (jüngerer) Kollege ist bereit, mehr zu reisen oder braucht das Geld der Überstunden für eine Finanzierung, dann könnt Ihr Euch vielleicht untereinander die Arbeit als Team besser aufteilen: Du übernimmst mehr Büroaufgaben von ihm und er Deine Reisetätigkeit.

Je nach Anlagen, die Du in Betrieb nimmst, könnte man auch sehen, ob nicht mit einem Elektriker vor Ort Ferninbetriebnahmen möglich sind. Dieser Anstoß könnte jetzt gerade in Corona-Zeiten realistischer erscheinen, als zu anderen Zeiten.

Gruß
    Jens


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (15 Mai 2021)

Wenn ich mal die Nachteile lese, die du gelistet hast, da hast du dir die Antwort doch schon selber gegeben. Meine Frage ist, wenn ich deine negativen lese, wie lange würdest du diesen Job dann wohl machen.....


----------



## MaxDan (15 Mai 2021)

Danke euch für die nützliche Antworten


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (15 Mai 2021)

Mal anders herum gefragt, woher kommst du denn ungefähr?


----------



## MaxDan (15 Mai 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Mal anders herum gefragt, woher kommst du denn ungefähr?



Südwesten Raum Riedlingen


----------



## de vliegende hollander (15 Mai 2021)

Ich lese vor alm, du bist bei dein jetzige anspruchsvollere job unterbezahlt. Geld nacht nicht alles aber viel gut.


----------



## Blockmove (15 Mai 2021)

MaxDan schrieb:


> Südwesten Raum Riedlingen



Soweit ich die Ecke kenne, ist irgendwie zentral im Nirgendwo im Südwesten.
Ich glaub da sind 50 Minuten Wegzeit schon möglich.
Aber dann sollte der Job schon Spaß machen


----------



## MaxDan (15 Mai 2021)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Ich lese vor alm, du bist bei dein jetzige anspruchsvollere job unterbezahlt. Geld nacht nicht alles aber viel gut.


Um fair zu sein, nein, ich finde nicht, dass ich unterbezahlt bin, sondern der angebotene Job ist überbezahlt, weil er bei einem amerikanischen Riesen ist


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (15 Mai 2021)

Hallo Max,

ich sehe das etwas anders als die werten Kollegen, vielleicht weil ich vor gut einem Jahr einen ganz ähnlichen Wechsel vollzogen habe. Für mich gab es allerdings nach 25 Jahren an der Front sehr verschiedene (u.a. gesundheitliche) Gründe. Das spontane Angebot meines jetzigen Arbeitgebers kam mir daher sehr gelegen. Öffentlicher Dienst mit all seinen Vorzügen, finanziell nicht verschlechtert, jetzt aber ohne die im Schnitt 40 Überstunden. Mein Weg zur Arbeit hat sich von 2 auf 25 Minuten sehr entspannte Fahrt verlängert. Für mich überhaupt kein Problem, nutze die Heimfahrt gleich zu Einkäufen und sonstigen Erledigungen. Aber die 50 Minuten Fahrtzeit sind bei deinem Angebot schon ein bisschen ein Wehmutstropfen.

Was die eigentliche Arbeit angeht, so geht es mir so, wie du es beschrieben hast. Vorher waren meine Arbeiten sehr viel anspruchsvoller, interessanter und vielseitiger, aber oftmals auch sehr stressig. Jetzt mache ich die Projektierungs-Arbeiten, die die Anderen nicht machen wollen oder nicht machen können. Scheißlangweilig bis zu unmöglich. Aber, und das ist entscheidend, es macht niemand Stress! Zudem bin ich in dem Alter, wo man langsam etwas kürzer treten sollte. Zum Ausgleich unterstütze ich ab und zu meinen alten Kollegen, der meine Projekte übernommen hat. Vielleicht hält ja auch dein alter Arbeitgeber ein Türchen für deinen Wiedereintritt für dich offen? 

Für dich ist ein ganz wesentlicher Punkt, mehr Zeit mit deiner Familie verbringen zu können! Das sollte eigentlich das Wichtigste für dich sein!
Zudem bekommst du so ein Angebot nicht alle Tage.

Gib mal Bescheid, wie du dich entscheidest!


----------



## GLT (15 Mai 2021)

MaxDan schrieb:


> Bessere Vergütung (1000 Euro brutto mehr im Monat)
> Tarifvertrag mit 35 Stunden/Woche & 30 Tage Urlaub
> Viel bessere Work-Life-Balance, da keine Überstunden und keine Reisen vorgesehen sind.
> Nachteile sind:
> ...





50min - einfach sind ca. 35h obenauf, was die 1000,-- relativiert.
Zudem entstehen dir Fahrkosten, was ebenfalls das Brutto im Endeffekt schmälert.

Familie u. Zeit für die Kinder sollte allerdings einiges Wert sein, nicht nur monetär.

Dass der Beruf "langweiliger" wird, ist das eine, aber man hat durchaus Zeit für Hobby, Fortbildung (um auf dem laufenden zu bleiben) und man ist mit seiner Arbeitsstelle auch nicht verheiratet - sprich, auch in Zukunft kann sich noch eine attraktivere Möglichkeit anbieten.

Könntest Du mit deinem AG in spe z.B. noch 1-2 HO-Tag(e) verhandeln - für reine Routinearbeiten, ohne zwingede Anwesenheitsvoraussetzung - würde ich den Deal machen.


----------



## JSEngineering (15 Mai 2021)

Eure Aufmunterung in allen Ehren und ja: Mehr Zeit mit der Familie ist viel wert. Der Arbeitsweg ist auch verkraftbar. Wobei es mir persönlich einem riesigen Unterschied macht, ob ich 1h Autobahn fahre oder kleine verwinkelte Landstraßen...

Aber für manche Menschen ist Unterforderung psychisch genauso belastend wie Überforderung... Daher sollte er meiner Meinung nach genau in sich hineinhorchen.

Außerdem weiß man immer erst, was man hat(te), wenn es weg ist.
Im seinem derzeitigen Job weiß er, dass er ein gutes Team und einen guten Chef hat.

Daher wäre mein erster Weg, innerbetrieblich eine Lösung zu (ver)suchen.


----------



## GLT (15 Mai 2021)

@JSEngineering
Man sollte davon ausgehen, dass er das zumindest schon getan hat.

Aber auch gute Firmen/Chefs können nicht immer auf jeden Wunsch eingehen - selbst, wenn sie es wollten.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (15 Mai 2021)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> Aber für manche Menschen ist Unterforderung psychisch genauso belastend wie Überforderung... Daher sollte er meiner Meinung nach genau in sich hineinhorchen.



*ACK*

Bei Unterforderung kann eine 35 Stunden Woche verdammt lang und unerträglich werden.


----------



## JSEngineering (15 Mai 2021)

GLT schrieb:


> @JSEngineering
> Man sollte davon ausgehen, dass er das zumindest schon getan hat.



Ich gehe von nichts mehr aus... das hat mich der letzte Mittwoch auch wieder eindrucksvoll gelehrt [emoji6]


----------



## de vliegende hollander (15 Mai 2021)

MaxDan schrieb:


> Um fair zu sein, nein, ich finde nicht, dass ich unterbezahlt bin, sondern der angebotene Job ist überbezahlt, weil er bei einem amerikanischen Riesen ist



Okay, aus dem Sicht. Jetzt verstehe ich auch der Zweifel zu gehen.

Die Chancen im Jetzige Betrieb weniger zu reisen muss doch auch klappen?


----------



## MaxDan (16 Mai 2021)

Das ist genau meine Befürchtung, was ihr erwähnt habt. Die ca. 20 Stunden pro Woche unterwegs und Unterforderung werden nicht weniger stressig als mein jetziger Job. Auf der anderen Seite ist mein Job als SPS Programmierer - abgesehen vom Arbeitgeber - ganz interessant und abwechslungsreich aber kostet viel Nerven.
Die Entscheidung bleibt etwas Schwierig. *Onkel Dagober* hat die Vorteile des angebotenen Jobs genau geschildert. Vielleicht wäre das eine sinnvolle Stellung erst mit 50 (ich bin 40).
Danke euch allen auf alle Fälle. Ich würde hier meine endgültige Entscheidung  bekanntgeben.


----------



## Larry Laffer (16 Mai 2021)

Ich sehe das in vielen Aspekten auch so wie Onkel Dagobert - das was du da an Reisetätigkeit geschildert hast (ob nun super interessant oder nicht) ist eigentlich etwas, das sich so gar nicht mehr mit Familie sinnvoll vereinbaren läßt. Du mußt immer daran denken :  es gibt so Dinge, die auf einmal passieren, da kannst du die Uhr nicht mehr zurückdrehen. Und dann :  ich habe auch schon die verschiedensten Jobs durch (inklusive Stabsstelle und "King of Currywurst"). Du erfährst eine gewisse zeitlang Wertschätzung - aber wehe dem, du willst auch mal etwas ...
Ansonsten würde ich dem fliegenden Holländer widersprechen wollen - eine Firma, die wie ein Reisebüro funktioniert, wird es immer bleiben. Ein "etwas weniger Reisen" funktioniert dann vielleicht mal ein paar Wochen - aber der Job und die Firma ist ja darauf ausgelegt ... und so wird es dann ganz schnell wieder werden wie es war ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Lipperlandstern (16 Mai 2021)

Vergiss bei den 50 Minuten den Winter nicht. Da werden das dann auch schon mal 100 Minuten. Oder wenn du viel auf der Autobahn unterwegs bist und das ist eine unfallträchtige Strecke kann es auch schon mal etwas länger dauern...

Mir wären 50 Minuten Zuviel. Dazu muss ich sagen das ich bisher maximal 20 Minuten Fahrzeit hatte. Und jetzt jahrelang gar keine


----------



## Rainer Hönle (16 Mai 2021)

Rede doch einmal mit Deinem jetzigen Chef und sage ihm, was Du angeboten gebkommen hast. Eventuell wird er dann an der einen oder anderen Schraube drehen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 Mai 2021)

Unterforderung und die Strecke würde mich abschrecken.
Zu Montageeinsätzen, ich hatte Zum Jahres Anfang auch Gesundheitlich 
schwer zu kämpfen, länger Krankheitsphase mit anschließender wieder
Eingliederung. Da habe ich meinen Chef auch darauf hingewiesen das Montagen
nicht sind, streß währe für meine Gesundheit nicht sehr zuträglich. 
Ja was soll ich sagen, am zweiten Tag meiner Wiedereingliederung musste ich
auf Montage, obwohl meine Arbeitszeit nur 2 Stunden war. Dafür ist mein Chef 
mitgefahren


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (16 Mai 2021)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> .. Eventuell wird er dann an der einen oder anderen Schraube drehen.


Es ist nicht zu fassen, was dann plötzlich alles möglich ist. Mehr Geld, mehr Urlaub, Gleitzeit, E-Bike, PKW zur uneingeschränkten privaten Nutzung etc. Alles Dinge, die den anderen Kollegen verwehrt bleiben. Mich hatte das schwer beleidigt, war aber höflich geblieben und hatte dankend abgelehnt. Mir wurde dadurch aber auch klar, wie ein anderer langzeitiger Kollege zwei Jahre zuvor zu diesen Vergünstigungen gekommen war. Seit dem sank das Betriebsklima in der kompletten Firma. Ich kann nur davor warnen, sich auf diese Art zu verkaufen. Den Aufgabenbereich zu ändern, ist natürlich etwas anderes.




rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> ... Ja was soll ich sagen, am zweiten Tag meiner Wiedereingliederung musste ich auf Montage ...


Klar, dein Chef musste ja checken was wieder alles möglich ist. Ging mir nicht anders. Nach meinem Wechsel passiert mir so etwas nicht mehr. Ganz im Gegenteil, komplett anders herum ist es jetzt.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (16 Mai 2021)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Es ist nicht zu fassen, was dann plötzlich alles möglich ist. Mehr Geld, mehr Urlaub, Gleitzeit, E-Bike, PKW zur uneingeschränkten privaten Nutzung etc. Alles Dinge, die den anderen Kollegen verwehrt bleiben. Mich hatte das schwer beleidigt, war aber höflich geblieben und hatte dankend abgelehnt. Mir wurde dadurch aber auch klar, wie ein anderer langzeitiger Kollege zwei Jahre zuvor zu diesen Vergünstigungen gekommen war. Seit dem sank das Betriebsklima in der kompletten Firma. Ich kann nur davor warnen, sich auf diese Art zu verkaufen. Den Aufgabenbereich zu ändern, ist natürlich etwas anderes.


Ich sehe das aus Sicht des Chefs. Einen guten Mitarbeiter zu verlieren, ohne dass man die Chance bekommt ihn zu halten, finde ich nicht gut. Hier geht es nicht um Pokern sondern um ein offenes und ehrliches miteinander Umgehen.


----------



## JSEngineering (16 Mai 2021)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Ich sehe das aus Sicht des Chefs. Einen guten Mitarbeiter zu verlieren, ohne dass man die Chance bekommt ihn zu halten, finde ich nicht gut. Hier geht es nicht um Pokern sondern um ein offenes und ehrliches miteinander Umgehen.


*ACK*

Deswegen meine Anregung bereits am Anfang, mit dem Chef zu sprechen.
Kann für beide Seiten Vorteile bringen und das Vertrauen stärken - oder den endgültigen Anstoß zur Abwanderung geben.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (16 Mai 2021)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Ich sehe das aus Sicht des Chefs. Einen guten Mitarbeiter zu verlieren, ohne dass man die Chance bekommt ihn zu halten, finde ich nicht gut. Hier geht es nicht um Pokern sondern um ein offenes und ehrliches miteinander Umgehen.



Irgendwo ist dies ja auch das reale Leben. Ich sehe es auch so, wenn man unzufrieden ist sollte man erst mal reden um so die Lage zu verbessern bzw.
dem Chef ( der ja ggf. gar nichts davon weiß das ihr unzufrieden seit ) eine Chance zu geben, etwas zu ändern.

Wie macht ihr es mit euren Frauen? Wenn euch irgend etwas nicht passt, reicht ihr dann sofort die Scheidung ein oder versucht ihr erstmal auf anderem Weg die
Situation zu verbessern?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (16 Mai 2021)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> ... ohne dass man die Chance bekommt ihn zu halten, finde ich nicht gut. Hier geht es nicht um Pokern sondern um ein offenes und ehrliches miteinander Umgehen.



Genauso, wie es einfacher ist, einen Kunden zu behalten, als einen neuen zu gewinnen – ist da auch bei den Mitarbeitern.

Wenn die Wertschätzung erst dann kommt, wenn die Kündigung auf dem Tisch liegt – hat das mit "offen und ehrlich" nichts zu tun.


----------



## JesperMP (17 Mai 2021)

Ich finde das 70% Reiseanteil ist viel zu viel über die Dauer.
Das kann man wenn man jung ist und hat keine Familie. Habe ich auch gemacht, aber heute nicht mehr.

Das Alternativ, keine Reisen und keine Herausforderungen finde ich ebenso schlecht. 
Beruflich wäre es auch eine Bedenken dass du kein fachliche Entwicklung bekommt.

Probier mal dein Arbeitsgeber vorzuschlagen dein Arbeit wird umordnet so dass die 'standard'-IBN von Service-Abteilung gemacht wird (wenn ihr so etwas hat), nur wenn es schwierige Aufgaben gibts musst du mit auf die IBN. Oder wenn du auf die IBN teilnehmen muss, dann nur das allerletzte wenn das Anlage optimiert werden muss.
Heutzutage gibt es viele Möglichkeiten mit Simulation - verkürzt die IBN vor-ort, und Fernsupport - du kannst mithilfe von die Kunde oder eine Service Mitarbeiter vor-ort Support leisten ohne dass du dort hin reisen muss.
Bitte dein Chef dass dein Reiseanteil von 70% auf 20% reduziert wird. Dies ist vielmehr realistisch.

Das andere Alternativ wäre dass dein Chef ein oder zwei MaxDan mehr heuert.


----------



## ducati (17 Mai 2021)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Wenn die Wertschätzung erst dann kommt, wenn die Kündigung auf dem Tisch liegt – hat das mit "offen und ehrlich" nichts zu tun.



Mir hat letztens nen Elektriker erzählt, ihm wurde die private Nutzung des Dienstfahrrades angeboten... Da fällt einem nichts mehr ein. 

OK, wenns nen 8000€ E-Bike wäre wie bei ner Freundin, die Steuerberaterin ist  Aber da wurde das Fahrrad nur gekauft, weil sie privat nen neues brauchte


----------



## Faceman (17 Mai 2021)

ducati schrieb:


> Mir hat letztens nen Elektriker erzählt, ihm wurde die private Nutzung des Dienstfahrrades angeboten... Da fällt einem nichts mehr ein.



Naja, so Geschichten werden einem meißtens so erzählt, wie man sie sich selber schön redet oder selber empfunden hat.
Also Wahrheitsgehhalt vielleicht 66%. Der Vorgesetzte würde diese Geschichte vermutlich ganz anders erzählen
( vielleicht hat er ja nicht mehr verdient )


----------



## ducati (17 Mai 2021)

Faceman schrieb:


> Naja, so Geschichten werden einem meißtens so erzählt, wie man sie sich selber schön redet oder selber empfunden hat.



Ja Geschichten halt, aber irgendwie sind ja alles nur subjektive Geschichten.

Ich könnt da jede Menge erzählen... Aber grad zum Thema Mitarbeiterbindung/Mitarbeiterneueinstellung ist das schon interessant... wenn der Chef nichts zahlen/ausgeben will, braucht er sich auch nicht beschweren wenn er keine neuen/guten Mitarbeiter findet.

Letztens nen Leiharbeiter: er hatte nen Reifenpanne am Betriebsfahrzeug, der Arbeitgeber sagt, mach den Reparaturschaum rein und fahr weiter. Nein nicht bis zur nächsten Werkstatt sondern dauerhaft... Von angeordneten 80h Wochen, die ich schon erlebt habe, will ich garnicht reden. (ich weiss, ist verboten, wurde aber trotzdem gemacht...)


----------



## vollmi (17 Mai 2021)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Es ist nicht zu fassen, was dann plötzlich alles möglich ist. Mehr Geld, mehr Urlaub, Gleitzeit, E-Bike, PKW zur uneingeschränkten privaten Nutzung etc. Alles Dinge, die den anderen Kollegen verwehrt bleiben. Mich hatte das schwer beleidigt, war aber höflich geblieben und hatte dankend abgelehnt. Mir wurde dadurch aber auch klar, wie ein anderer langzeitiger Kollege zwei Jahre zuvor zu diesen Vergünstigungen gekommen war. Seit dem sank das Betriebsklima in der kompletten Firma. Ich kann nur davor warnen, sich auf diese Art zu verkaufen. Den Aufgabenbereich zu ändern, ist natürlich etwas anderes.



Wie wird bei euch der Lohn denn definiert? Gibt es bei euch keine Lohnverhandlung sondern nur "du kriegst was alle kriegen"? Denn es gibt doch immer Unterschiede, die einen lassen sich eher mal auf einen Auslandseinsatz ein, die anderen arbeiten lieber ihre 8 Stundentage. Die Aufgabe ist immer gleich und doch nicht gleich!


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (17 Mai 2021)

vollmi schrieb:


> ...Die Aufgabe ist immer gleich und doch nicht gleich!



Und die Kompetenz ist auch nicht bei jedem gleich.


----------



## Larry Laffer (17 Mai 2021)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Ich sehe das aus Sicht des Chefs. Einen guten Mitarbeiter zu verlieren, ohne dass man die Chance bekommt ihn zu halten, finde ich nicht gut. Hier geht es nicht um Pokern sondern um ein offenes und ehrliches miteinander Umgehen.



Es ist schön, dass du das so siehst, Rainer - es wird aber heutzutage leider nicht mehr häufig von Chefs so gesehen. Es gibt auch Firmen, in denen die HR-Abteilung der Meinung ist, dass jeder Mitarbeiter, der geht, deren Kosten entlastet. Diese Leute meinen dann natürlich auch, dass es neue Mitarbeiter wie Sand am Meer gibt. Hier spreche ich (nach meinen Erfahrungen) aber ausdrücklich von nicht Inhaber-geführten Unternehmen. Ein Inhaber, der gleichzeitig auch der Haupt-Geldgeber der Firma ist, und der die Firma möglicherweise auch noch für seinen Nachwuchs erhalten möchte, denkt da ggf. "etwas" anders ... 8)

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (17 Mai 2021)

vollmi schrieb:


> Wie wird bei euch der Lohn denn definiert? Gibt es bei euch keine Lohnverhandlung sondern nur "du kriegst was alle kriegen"? Denn es gibt doch immer Unterschiede, die einen lassen sich eher mal auf einen Auslandseinsatz ein, die anderen arbeiten lieber ihre 8 Stundentage. Die Aufgabe ist immer gleich und doch nicht gleich!



Ist es dir gegeben, Lohnverhandlung und Kündigung auseinander zu halten? Wenn ich nach langer und reiflicher Überlegung meinem Chef die Kündigung vorlege, dann bedeutet das, dass ich mein Arbeitsverhältnis beende. Wenn ich mehr Lohn haben möchte, weil ich der Meinung bin es stünde mir mehr Lohn zu, dann führe ich eine Lohnverhandlung. Wenn mir tatsächlich mehr Lohn zusteht, dann bekomme ich diesen nach Möglichkeit auch bewilligt. Wenn ich jedoch kündige und mich dann durch diverse Zuwendungen umstimmen lasse, dann ist das so etwas wie Erpressung, Käuflichkeit und letzten Endes auch Kameradendiebstahl. Alle anderen Kollegen müssen diese außerordentlichen Zuwendungen erwirtschaften. Das hat nichts mehr mit leistungsgerechter Entlohnung zu tun. Für Viele ist das heute ganz normal, ich würde jedoch vor meinen Kollegen im Boden versinken.


----------



## MaxDan (17 Mai 2021)

Ein Update für diejenigen, die sich interessieren.
Die neue Firma hat es mir leichter gemacht . Heute hat mich die Personalerin angerufen. Sie hat einen Fehler eingeräumt, dass die angebotene Vergütung auf eine 40-Stundige Woche hochgerechnet wurde. Also, falls ich mich für die 35-Stundige Woche entscheiden würde (was auch möglich wäre) wird es entsprechend weniger Geld geben. Dafür gab es meinerseits eine sofortige Ablehnung.
Ich Bedanke mich bei allen. Es war eine interessante Erfahrung inkl. eurer Beiträge.
Und zur Info, natürlich habe ich mit dem Chef geredet. Ehrlich gesagt hat er Verständnis gezeigt und versucht eine Lösung zu finden. Allerdings hat es nicht wirklich geklappt. Wie schon Larry erwähnt hat, das Geschäftsmodell lässt es einfach nicht zu.


----------



## zako (17 Mai 2021)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Es ist schön, dass du das so siehst, Rainer - es wird aber heutzutage leider nicht mehr häufig von Chefs so gesehen. Es gibt auch Firmen, in denen die HR-Abteilung der Meinung ist, dass jeder Mitarbeiter, der geht, deren Kosten entlastet. Diese Leute meinen dann natürlich auch, dass es neue Mitarbeiter wie Sand am Meer gibt. Hier spreche ich (nach meinen Erfahrungen) aber ausdrücklich von nicht Inhaber-geführten Unternehmen. Ein Inhaber, der gleichzeitig auch der Haupt-Geldgeber der Firma ist, und der die Firma möglicherweise auch noch für seinen Nachwuchs erhalten möchte, denkt da ggf. "etwas" anders ... 8)



Hallo Larry, meine Erfahrung ist da eine andere. Gerade bei den inhabergeführten Unternehmer gibt es nach wie vor genügend Patriachen, die wohl wegen falschen Stolz oder warum auch immer gar nicht mal nachfragen warum jemand geht. Einerseits nölen da Führungskräfte rum, warum junge Absolventen - ein aus Ihrer Sicht - zu hohes Einstiegsgehalt bekommen aber dann gerne den persönlichen Erfolg zur Show stellen.
Bei großen Unternehmen gibt es da ein Monitoring und Mitarbeiterbefragungen "würden Sie einen guten Freund das Unternehmen empfehlen" etc. Wenn da was nichts passt analysieren das externe Experten - da ist schon manche Führungskraft in irgendwelchen Heldenfriedhöfen gelandet, weil so Ihre Führungsschwäche aufgedeckt wurde. Zugegeben, auch nur "nach meinen Erfahrungen".


----------



## Oberchefe (17 Mai 2021)

bei uns in der Firma werden offziell 30 Montagetage im Jahr erwartet. Mal wird es mehr, mal wird es weniger, im aktuellen Jahr bin ich (coronabedingt) bei 4 bisher Tagen. Bei uns ist es aber auch freiwillig, trotz Corona auf Montage zu gehen. Habe aber auch ein paar Kollegen(i.d.R. alleinstehend) die gerne und viel auf Montage gehen. Aber zu uns hättest du mehr als die 50 Minuten ;-) Da müsstest du schon 2h einfache Strecke ansetzen.


----------



## Rxevo44 (18 Mai 2021)

hallo zusammen, 
ich schreibe einfach mal weiter im thread..... 

stehe ebenfalls vor einer, ich sag mal schweren entscheidung... 

habe im alten job zu wenige herrausvorderungen und reisen wären für mich kein problem, da noch jung. 
würde im neuem job deutlich mehr geld verdienen, allerdings wäre der Arbeitsweg von 5min auf 70min steigen / umzug wäre machbar.... 

nur ich lese ständig das logischerweise im alter reisen nerven... warum habt ihr euch damals für den job beworben ? nehme mal an das die meisen wüssten, was auf sie im punkt reisen zukommt... 

mfg


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (18 Mai 2021)

Rxevo44 schrieb:


> ... warum habt ihr euch damals für den job beworben ? nehme mal an das die meisen wüssten, was auf sie im punkt reisen zukommt...
> 
> mfg



Ich spreche jetzt einmal für mich. Ich habe in der Ausbildung immer die Kollegen gesehen, die das Auto gepackt haben und dann nach Frankreich,
Holland, Ungarn, Österreich, Schweiz... für einige Wochen gefahren sind. Das fand ich einfach toll, ich wollte auch raus und mal was sehen. Was es noch so
gibt, große Anlagen von 0 weg aufbauen, sie zum laufen bringen. Daher bin ich auch schon innerhalb meiner Ausbildungszeit auf die ersten (kurz) Montagen
mitgefahren, später dann länger und als ich mehr Erfahrung hatte dann auch alleine ( Umbauten, Programmänderungen, Fehlersuchen ).

Irgendwann ist man da so drin, dass es normal ist, wochen- oder monatelang weg zu sein. Ich habe damit größtenteils aufgehört ( aus den typischen Gründen ).
Ich würde es jungen Leuten schon empfehlen ( wenn sie selber daran interessiert sind ), man lernt halt sehr viel und vor allem sehr viel mehr als wenn man nur
in einem Werk sitzt. Vor allem lernt man, dass man alleine eine Lösung finden muss, egal wie.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 Mai 2021)

Rxevo44 schrieb:


> nur ich lese ständig das logischerweise im alter reisen nerven... warum habt ihr euch damals für den job beworben ? nehme mal an das die meisen wüssten, was auf sie im punkt reisen zukommt...



so lange man Jung und Unverbraucht ist, macht das auch Spaß.
Hast du die Dritte Scheidung hinter dir, sagen deine Kinder zu dir
nicht Papa sondern "was wollen Sie" dann wird es Zeit mal etwas 
zu ändern.
Montagen können auch recht anspruchsvoll sein, das geht jeden
an die Substanz, das kann man nicht sein ganzes Leben machen. 

Im Interesse des Mitarbeiters und der Firma, sollte man für den
Monteur ein anderes Betätigungsfeld im Alter in der Firma finden.
So ein erarbeitetes Know How ist auch im Innendienst wertvoll.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (18 Mai 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> ...Hast du die Dritte Scheidung hinter dir, sagen deine Kinder zu dir
> nicht Papa sondern "was wollen Sie" dann wird es Zeit mal etwas
> zu ändern.



Bzw. wenn du nach der Montage nach Hause kommst und da liegt nur noch ein Brief auf dem Tisch


----------



## ioStart (18 Mai 2021)

seid ich Kinder habe, bin ich sesshaft geworden. Ich kann sagen, dass das für mich die richtige Entscheidung war


----------



## escride1 (18 Mai 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Bzw. wenn du nach der Montage nach Hause kommst und da liegt nur noch ein Brief auf dem Tisch



Welcher Tisch? :sb15:


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 Mai 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Bzw. wenn du nach der Montage nach Hause kommst und da liegt nur noch ein Brief auf dem Tisch



oder der Postbote die Tür auf macht und die Frau leicht bekleidet im Hintergrund steht ...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (18 Mai 2021)

escride1 schrieb:


> Welcher Tisch? :sb15:


Der war noch da


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (18 Mai 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> oder der Postbote die Tür auf macht und die Frau leicht bekleidet im Hintergrund steht ...



Oder wenn der Nachbar sagt "Grüß deine Frau und meine Kinder"


----------



## Rxevo44 (18 Mai 2021)

danke für die antworten  

ihr habt meine gedanken deutlich unterstrichen, in den punkten interesse am anlagen aufbau von 0 und der Inbetriebnahme... 
ich denke auch das es im alter schwer wird mit reisen, aber wenn man alles aufs alter legt kann man auch keine erfahrung sammeln... bzw. keine erlebnisse haben... 

jetzt muss nur noch die bewerbung gut verlaufen.


----------



## vollmi (18 Mai 2021)

Rxevo44 schrieb:


> nur ich lese ständig das logischerweise im alter reisen nerven... warum habt ihr euch damals für den job beworben ? nehme mal an das die meisen wüssten, was auf sie im punkt reisen zukommt...



Wie du schon gemerkt hast. In jungen Jahren, wenn man noch keine Verpflichtungen hat, ist das Reisen eine sehr erfahrungsreiche Sache. Man lernt viele Länder und Leute kennen. Heute finde ich es gut, dass ich meist nur in der Nähe was in Betrieb setzen muss und das dank gewissenhafter vorbereitung oft nur wenige Tage in Anspruch nimmt und ich auch gut mal am Abend nach Hause fahren kann.

Nächsten Monat gehts dann wieder für einen 5 Tageseinsatz nach Dubai. den ich dann gleich auf zwei Wochen verlängere um etwas auszuspannen. Da ist dann das Gute. Wenn man so weit weg ist, kommt keiner auf die Idee dass man sich doch mal schnell Zeit nehmen könnte um n Sensor in der Schweiz zu tauschen oder 16:45 Uhr anzurufen ob man noch schnell ne Sitzung machen könnte.

mfG René


----------



## ducati (18 Mai 2021)

vollmi schrieb:


> den ich dann gleich auf zwei Wochen verlängere um etwas auszuspannen.



Geht noch das in der Schweiz? In Deutschland steht da mitlerweile gleich das Finanzamt auf der Matte...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (18 Mai 2021)

ducati schrieb:


> Geht noch das in der Schweiz? In Deutschland steht da mitlerweile gleich das Finanzamt auf der Matte...



Haben Kollegen von mir auch schon ohne Probleme gemacht. Wir haben eine komplette Dosenlinie in der Karibik stehen ( für Bohnen ).


----------



## vollmi (18 Mai 2021)

ducati schrieb:


> Geht noch das in der Schweiz? In Deutschland steht da mitlerweile gleich das Finanzamt auf der Matte...



Das hotel muss ich selber zahlen. Dass der Rückflug verschoben wird. Interessiert das Steueramt nicht. 


Gesendet von eyePhone


----------



## ducati (19 Mai 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Haben Kollegen von mir auch schon ohne Probleme gemacht. Wir haben eine komplette Dosenlinie in der Karibik stehen ( für Bohnen ).





vollmi schrieb:


> Das hotel muss ich selber zahlen. Dass der Rückflug verschoben wird. Interessiert das Steueramt nicht.



In Deutschland muss dann der Flug als Geldwertevorteil versteuert werden.

Bei einer Betriebsprüfung merken die, dass der Rückflug nach/in dem Urlaubszeitraum erfolgte. U.U. hilft es, nach den Urlaubstagen noch einen Arbeitstag vor Ort beim Kunden zu absolvieren, oder anstatt Urlaubstagen lieber Überstundenausgleich zu nehmen, aber ich bin kein Steuerberater...


----------



## Rxevo44 (19 Mai 2021)

vollmi schrieb:


> Wie du schon gemerkt hast. In jungen Jahren, wenn man noch keine Verpflichtungen hat, ist das Reisen eine sehr erfahrungsreiche Sache. Man lernt viele Länder und Leute kennen. Heute finde ich es gut, dass ich meist nur in der Nähe was in Betrieb setzen muss und das dank gewissenhafter vorbereitung oft nur wenige Tage in Anspruch nimmt und ich auch gut mal am Abend nach Hause fahren kann.
> 
> Nächsten Monat gehts dann wieder für einen 5 Tageseinsatz nach Dubai. den ich dann gleich auf zwei Wochen verlängere um etwas auszuspannen. Da ist dann das Gute. Wenn man so weit weg ist, kommt keiner auf die Idee dass man sich doch mal schnell Zeit nehmen könnte um n Sensor in der Schweiz zu tauschen oder 16:45 Uhr anzurufen ob man noch schnell ne Sitzung machen könnte.
> 
> mfG René



ich muss dazu sagen das ich, mit anfang20, mir noch keine großen gedankien stellen muss, wie es im alter mit meinem job aussieht. 
bis dahin kann noch sehr viel passieren und wissen welche möglichkeiten man bekommt, kann man nicht


----------



## vollmi (19 Mai 2021)

ducati schrieb:


> In Deutschland muss dann der Flug als Geldwertevorteil versteuert werden.
> 
> Bei einer Betriebsprüfung merken die, dass der Rückflug nach/in dem Urlaubszeitraum erfolgte. U.U. hilft es, nach den Urlaubstagen noch einen Arbeitstag vor Ort beim Kunden zu absolvieren, oder anstatt Urlaubstagen lieber Überstundenausgleich zu nehmen, aber ich bin kein Steuerberater...



Okay. Krass. Bisher hat keiner was gesagt. Allerdings ist das auch kein Urlaub. Ich spann halt etwas aus und zieh etwas Gleitzeit ein. Mach ich öfters so. Ich hab das früher so gemacht das alles Schlag auf Schlag gebucht war. und dann bin ich dann n Tag später grad wieder runtergeflogen, weil sie noch n Wehwehchen vergessen hatten. Das ist dann auch doof. So bleib ich noch n paar Tage erreichbar falls noch was ist. Hat sich eigentlich bewährt. Und Buchprüfungen gibts ja regelmässig. Aber wirklich drum gekümmert hab ich mich nie persönlich, da kennen sich die Zahlenschubser besser mit aus.


----------



## JesperMP (19 Mai 2021)

vollmi schrieb:


> Nächsten Monat gehts dann wieder für einen 5 Tageseinsatz nach Dubai. den ich dann gleich auf zwei Wochen verlängere um etwas auszuspannen.


Wenn du Urlaub (mehr als eine Wochenende) mit Arbeit kombiniert, dann pass auf dass du Reiseversicherung hast wenn du die Urlaub machst. 
Beim Unfall oder Krankenheit kann es sehr teuer werden.


----------



## vollmi (19 Mai 2021)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Wenn du Urlaub (mehr als eine Wochenende) mit Arbeit kombiniert, dann pass auf dass du Reiseversicherung hast wenn du die Urlaub machst.
> Beim Unfall oder Krankenheit kann es sehr teuer werden.



Eine private laufende Reiseversicherung ist sowieso sinnvoll. Kostet nicht so viel. Aber es ist sehr beruhigend, wenn sich die private mit der beruflichen Versicherung direkt unterhält und man damit nichts zu tun hat.


----------



## ducati (19 Mai 2021)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Wenn du Urlaub (mehr als eine Wochenende) mit Arbeit kombiniert, dann pass auf dass du Reiseversicherung hast wenn du die Urlaub machst.
> Beim Unfall oder Krankenheit kann es sehr teuer werden.





vollmi schrieb:


> Eine private laufende Reiseversicherung ist sowieso sinnvoll. Kostet nicht so viel. Aber es ist sehr beruhigend, wenn sich die private mit der beruflichen Versicherung direkt unterhält und man damit nichts zu tun hat.



wie ist das denn in Deutschland als Angestellter, wenn man in ein nicht EU Land vom Arbeitgeber beruflich geschickt wird? Wer muss dann ne berufliche Auslandskrankenversicherung abschließen? Und was passiert, wenn der Arbeitgeber das vergessen hat?


----------



## JesperMP (19 Mai 2021)

EU oder nicht-EU, wenn man ein andere Land besucht um zu arbeiten muss der Arbeitsgeber für die Krankenversicherung sorgen. Ich habe durch meinem Firma ein internationalen Krankenversicherung.

In die EU sind privat Personen durch seine nationalen Krankenversicherung, auch in die andere EU-Länder versichert wenn man nur Urlaub macht. Es gibt eine Menge Einschränkungen und Sonderregeln. Ich bin nicht die grosse Eksperte. Siehe auch hier: https://ec.europa.eu/social/main.jsp?catId=559

Wenn man Arbeit und Urlaub mischt, dann empfehle ich das man ein privaten Reiseversicherung macht, auch innerhalb von die EU.

Ausserhalb von die EU, sei ekstra vorsichtig und doppeltcheck dass man eine gültige Versicherung hat, besonders in die USA !

Und für Ihr deutsche gibt es noch ein wichtigen Fall. Wenn Ihr in den Ausland länger Arbeitet, dann entfällt ihr nationalen Versicherung eventuell, weil ihrer Krankenversicherung mit ihrer Arbeitsgeber verknüpft ist. Ich hatte eine deutsche Bekannte, der nach eine längere Auslandaufhalt entdeckte dass er nach den zurückkehr nach Deutschland kein Krankenversicherung hatte. Das war für ihm ein Problem.


----------



## Oberchefe (19 Mai 2021)

> In Deutschland muss dann der Flug als Geldwertevorteil versteuert werden.
> 
> Bei einer Betriebsprüfung merken die, dass der Rückflug nach/in dem  Urlaubszeitraum erfolgte. U.U. hilft es, nach den Urlaubstagen noch  einen Arbeitstag vor Ort beim Kunden zu absolvieren, oder anstatt  Urlaubstagen lieber Überstundenausgleich zu nehmen, aber ich bin kein  Steuerberater...



Mittlerweile wird teilweise schon diskutiert ob man am Hin-/Rückreisetag reduzierte Spesen bekommt weil man ja im Flieger eine "Mahlzeit" bekommt.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (19 Mai 2021)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Mittlerweile wird teilweise schon diskutiert ob man am Hin-/Rückreisetag reduzierte Spesen bekommt weil man ja im Flieger eine "Mahlzeit" bekommt.



Am ersten und letzten Tag sind sie ja schon reduziert.
Und nicht in jedem Flug gibt es was für den Magen.
Wer soll dass denn noch kontrollieren und verwalten...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 Mai 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Am ersten und letzten Tag sind sie ja schon reduziert.
> Und nicht in jedem Flug gibt es was für den Magen.
> Wer soll dass denn noch kontrollieren und verwalten...



Da hat es bei uns im Betrieb einige böse Diskussionen gegeben, seitdem schreibe
ich jetzt auch Pfefferminzbonbons auf. Das schlimme ist wenn du das Essen im
Flieger nicht zu dir nimmst, mußt du es trotzdem abziehen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (19 Mai 2021)

RN, wie meinst du dass du alles aufschreibst?
Fürst du einen Nachweis über diese Ausgaben?


----------



## Blockmove (19 Mai 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Da hat es bei uns im Betrieb einige böse Diskussionen gegeben, seitdem schreibe
> ich jetzt auch Pfefferminzbonbons auf. Das schlimme ist wenn du das Essen im
> Flieger nicht zu dir nimmst, mußt du es trotzdem abziehen.



Da geht's mir ja noch richtig gut:
Wenn ich in unseren "Nachbarstandort" 25km entfernt muss, dann ist das eine Dienstreise.
Inklusive Spesen und Fahrtkosten und Reisezeit.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 Mai 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> RN, wie meinst du dass du alles aufschreibst?
> Fürst du einen Nachweis über diese Ausgaben?



Neh ich mach eine Spesenabrechnung und da schreibe ich *alles* auf,
es wurde schon in Hotels (ganz weit weg) angerufen ob bei der Unterkunft 
Frühstück und/oder eine Mahlzeit enthalten war, die nicht auf der Rechnung 
stand. Da haben einige Monteure blöd aus der Wäsche geschaut.

Die mussten das Geld wieder zurück geben!
Faktisch ist es Spesenbetrug.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (19 Mai 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Neh ich mach eine Spesenabrechnung und da schreibe ich *alles* auf,
> es wurde schon in Hotels (ganz weit weg) angerufen ob bei der Unterkunft
> Frühstück und/oder eine Mahlzeit enthalten war, die nicht auf der Rechnung
> stand. Da haben einige Monteure blöd aus der Wäsche geschaut.
> ...



Ja, die Erfahrung mit dem Frühstück habe ich auch schon gemacht.

Böse Zungen behaupten ja, dass es Leute gibt, die direkt am ersten Tag im Hotel abklären, dass auf der Rechnung nur die Übernachtung erscheint und kein Frühstück. Also statt 50 € + 12 € einfach 62 €.

Aber wie gesagt, das sagen nur böse Zungen. Ich habe damit überhaupt nichts zu tun...


EDIT:
Man darf es halt auch nicht übertreiben.


----------



## ducati (20 Mai 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> dass auf der Rechnung nur die Übernachtung erscheint und kein Frühstück. Also statt 50 € + 12 € einfach 62 €.
> .



Ja, da krigt dann das Hotel den Ärger mit dem Finanzamt... wenn die 100kg Marmelade einkaufen und nicht mehr verkaufen... OK, die ist schlecht geworden...

Aber das Finanzamt ist halt auch nicht doof wenn sie wollen... und bis zur Klärung des Sachverhaltes sperrn die Dir das Konto, und sowas kann dauern.


----------



## ducati (20 Mai 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Da hat es bei uns im Betrieb einige böse Diskussionen gegeben,



Ja, nur kann halt der Betrieb nix dafür. Das Finanzamt prüft das halt ziemlich genau, da es ja jeden auf Montage betrifft...

Der Betrieb könnte Dir natürlich alles mögliche bezahlen, nur muss es dann versteuert werden...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 Mai 2021)

ducati schrieb:


> Ja, nur kann halt der Betrieb nix dafür. Das Finanzamt prüft das halt ziemlich genau, da es ja jeden auf Montage betrifft...
> 
> Der Betrieb könnte Dir natürlich alles mögliche bezahlen, nur muss es dann versteuert werden...



Das war auch der Grund, warum das Theater war. 
Das böse Finanzamt!


----------



## vollmi (20 Mai 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ja, die Erfahrung mit dem Frühstück habe ich auch schon gemacht.
> 
> Böse Zungen behaupten ja, dass es Leute gibt, die direkt am ersten Tag im Hotel abklären, dass auf der Rechnung nur die Übernachtung erscheint und kein Frühstück. Also statt 50 € + 12 € einfach 62 €.



Kennt ihr denn sowas wie Pauschalspesen in Deutschland garnicht? Wir machen z.B. 26 CHF pro Malzeit pauschal. ob man die dann für n Menue im McDonalds, in nem Restaurant nutzt ist egal. Es soll aber auch keiner benachteiligt werden, der sich n Sandwich von Zuhause mitbringt um mit ner 30min Mittagspause das minimum abzufeiern.

Erst wenns teurer wird, muss ne Rechnung verlangt werden.

Das wird ja unglaublich aufwändig wenn da für jeden Kaffee n Kassazettel an den Spesenzettel geheftet werden muss. Da muss ja sowohl Firma wie auch Finanzamt zusätzliche Leute haben um den Rappen zu spalten.



> EDIT:
> Man darf es halt auch nicht übertreiben.



Wir hatten leider auch solche Pappenheimer. Wir haben bei jedem Fahrzeug ob Pool oder zugewiesener Wagen ne Tankkarte von Routex. Damit konnte man früher auch was ausm Tankstellenshop holen. Da hat auch nie einer was gesagt wenn man da n Kaffee mit bezogen hat beim Tanken. 
Aber dann gabs halt auch die welche ihren Wochenendeinkauf in der Tankstelle mit der Karte bezahlt haben. Resultat, einkauf geperrt über die Karte, gibt nur noch Sprit, kein Oel kein Scheibenwischwasser.


----------



## PN/DP (20 Mai 2021)

Pauschalspesen für Verpflegung kennen wir in DE auch. Der Arbeitgeber darf steuerfrei einen (vom Einsatzland abhängigen) pauschalen Tagessatz für Verpflegung dem Arbeitnehmer bezahlen, aber nicht doppelt. Wenn in der Hotelübernachtung bereits ein Frühstück dabei ist, dann muß die steuerfreie Verpflegungspauschale um den Wert des Frühstücks reduziert werden, damit die steuerfreien Zahlungen und Auslagen-Erstattungen des AG an den AN nicht heimlich in steuerfreie Lohnzahlungen ausarten...

Noch mal festhalten: es ist meistens nicht der AG, der diese steuerfreien Zuwendungen dem AN nicht gönnt, sondern das Finanzamt setzt die Regeln für steuerfreie Zahlungen.

Harald


----------



## ducati (20 Mai 2021)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Noch mal festhalten: es ist meistens nicht der AG, der diese steuerfreien Zuwendungen dem AN nicht gönnt, sondern das Finanzamt setzt die Regeln für steuerfreie Zahlungen.



jo, aber der AG KÖNNTE etwas (mehr) zahlen, nur wird sich gerne rausgeredet, dass das nicht geht. Es geht sehr wohl, nur eben steuerpflichtig


----------



## vollmi (20 Mai 2021)

ducati schrieb:


> jo, aber der AG KÖNNTE etwas (mehr) zahlen, nur wird sich gerne rausgeredet, dass das nicht geht. Es geht sehr wohl, nur eben *steuerpflichtig *



was ja auch richtig ist. aber aufwand ertrag sollte trotzdem stimmen


----------



## hucki (20 Mai 2021)

ducati schrieb:


> jo, aber der AG KÖNNTE etwas (mehr) zahlen, nur wird sich gerne rausgeredet, dass das nicht geht.


Unserer verdoppelt auf seine Kosten den mageren steuerfreien Spesensatz.


----------



## ADS_0x1 (20 Mai 2021)

PN/DP schrieb:


> ... Der Arbeitgeber darf steuerfrei einen (vom Einsatzland abhängigen) pauschalen Tagessatz für Verpflegung dem Arbeitnehmer bezahlen, aber nicht doppelt. ...



Wobei es bis zum doppelten Spesensatz eine vereinfachte Versteuerung gibt, daher machen viele einfach "Spesen x 2" und versteuern pauschal. So wird es zumindest für (Deutschland-)Spesen bei uns gemacht (aber auch nur nach hartem Kampf...)


----------



## de vliegende hollander (20 Mai 2021)

Ich mach Korrektur X auf meine Stunden wenn die mit  Spesen Vergutung rumärgern. Muss  mann sich nichr wundern wenn keiner mehr rausfahrt..


----------



## ducati (20 Mai 2021)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Muss  mann sich nichr wundern wenn keiner mehr rausfahrt..



Was hier Spesen genannt wird, heisst ja eigentlich "Verpflegungsmehraufwand". D.h. ne Entschädigung dafür, dass unterwegs das Essen etwas teurer ist als zu Hause.
Ne Entschädigung dafür, dass man nicht zu Hause ist, die Familie nicht sieht, seine Hobbys nicht ausüben kann, gibt es meist garnicht.
Also muss man das in sein Grundgehalt mit reinverhandeln. Was dann blöd wird, wenn beim Vorstellungsgespräch von 10% Montage geredet wird, und es dann aber 70% sind...

Das war alles vor 20 Jahren noch ganz anders. Da hat man mit nem halben Jahr China noch richtig Kohle gemacht...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (20 Mai 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ja, die Erfahrung mit dem Frühstück habe ich auch schon gemacht.
> 
> Böse Zungen behaupten ja, dass es Leute gibt, die direkt am ersten Tag im Hotel abklären, dass auf der Rechnung nur die Übernachtung erscheint und kein Frühstück. Also statt 50 € + 12 € einfach 62 €.
> 
> ...



Seit der Möwenpick-Steuerentlastung geht das doch kaum noch.... oder ? Ich übernachte meist in Ferienwohnungen. Da hat sich das mit dem Frühstück eh erledigt


----------



## Lipperlandstern (20 Mai 2021)

ducati schrieb:


> Was hier Spesen genannt wird, heisst ja eigentlich "Verpflegungsmehraufwand". D.h. ne Entschädigung dafür, dass unterwegs das Essen etwas teurer ist als zu Hause.
> Ne Entschädigung dafür, dass man nicht zu Hause ist, die Familie nicht sieht, seine Hobbys nicht ausüben kann, gibt es meist garnicht.
> Also muss man das in sein Grundgehalt mit reinverhandeln. Was dann blöd wird, wenn beim Vorstellungsgespräch von 10% Montage geredet wird, und es dann aber 70% sind...
> 
> Das war alles vor 20 Jahren noch ganz anders. Da hat man mit nem halben Jahr China noch richtig Kohle gemacht...




bekommt den von Euch noch einer die Hotelpauschale für Auslandsübernachtungen ? Da konnte man reich mit werden


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 Mai 2021)

ducati schrieb:


> Das war alles vor 20 Jahren noch ganz anders. Da hat man mit nem halben Jahr China noch richtig Kohle gemacht...



Klar weil man sich in China, als Europäer nicht von Katzen ernähren will.
Wenn unsere Monteure nach China mussten, hatten Sie die Koffer immer
voll mit Keksen.


----------



## Blockmove (20 Mai 2021)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> bekommt den von Euch noch einer die Hotelpauschale für Auslandsübernachtungen ? Da konnte man reich mit werden



Ja, gibt es noch. Ist aber mit Bürokratie verbunden und man muss mit den Complianceregeln aufpassen.


----------

